# Meistergram 900XLC



## ladybugg (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a Meistergram 900XLC, Im thinking about purchasing one I was told they are mainly for doing monograms.. but I want to be able to do designs and logos with it.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Not familiar with that one... looks like a single needle of some sort.


----------

